# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  PKK-ASALA ve Uyuşturucu

## anau

PKK-ASALA ve Uyuşturucu (Behçet Cantürk'ün Parası Beylikdüzü'nde Kullanıldı mı?) - Zeki Bingöl

Kum Saati Yayınlarından Ali Kerküklü imzalı Ortadoğuğda şeytan üçgeni isimli kitabının 289-290. sayfasında etkili ve kısa bir açıklama vardır. 

Uyuşturucu ve Silah Kaçakçısı Behçet Cantürkğün itirafları başlığında şu bilgiler verilmektedir.

Uyuşturucu ve Silah Kaçakçısı Behçet Cantürkğün itirafları başlığında şu bilgiler verilmektedir.


Kürtçülük faaliyetlerinin içinde olan uyuşturucu ve silah kaçakçısı Behçet Cantürk, Hindistan, Pakistan, Afganistan ve İran üzerinden Türkiyeğye sokulan ve bir kısmı Liceğde işlendikten sonra Avrupa ve Amerikağya gönderilen uyuşturucu trafiğinde kilit isim olmakla beraber PKK ve ASALAğya uyuşturucu ticareti faaliyetlerinde en önemli desteği sağlayanlar arasındaydı. Babası Kürt, annesi Ermeni olan Behçet Cantürkğden, 6 Temmuz 1984 tarihinde MİT merkezinde Kürt ve Ermeni örgütleri ile örgütsel faaliyetlerini anlatmasını istiyorlardı. 

ğğElinde kara kaplı defter olanğğ Kaçakçılık İstihbarat Dairesi Birimiğnin başında Mehmet Eymürğdüğ

Mehmet Eymür sordu, Behcet Cantürk cevapladı.

Mehmet Eymür

Bu arada MİT elamanları da gizli video çekimi yaptılar.

Bu DDKD nedir?
KDP

Kimlerle işbirliği vardı bu DDKDğnin?

Benim bildiğim Apocularla (PKK) işbirliği vardır.

Başka Kürtçü, mesela Barzani ve Talabani ile ilişkisi var mıdır?

Vardığİran KDPğsi ileğ
Tanımıyorum..

En çok yardım nerden geliyor; silah, mühimmat, para?

Suriyeğdenğ

Kimden?

Celal Talabaniğdenğ

Amacı nedir bu DDKDğnin?

Bağımsız bir Kürt devleti..

Nerede kurulacak bu?

Doğuğda.

Nereleri kapsıyor?

Antep, Kahramanmaraş, Malatya, Sivasğa kadar geliyor, Tunceli, Erzurum, Kars, Diyarbakır, Mardin, UrfağBu vilayetler dahil olmak üzere Doğu bölgesi..
Doğu bölgesiğ

Peki DDKDğye girmeden önce ve sonra yardımda bulunuyor muydun?

Girdikten sonrağ 

Ne zaman üye oldun?

1978 yılı sonuğ

Behçet Cantürk ara vermeden konuştu. Anlattı, anlattı, anlattı. 

Bütün akrabalarını; teyzelerinin kocalarını Garo Palanciyan, Samuel Nalbantçı, Teyzesinin Ohennes Palanciyan, kuzenlerinin kocaları Misag Sarnisliyan ve soyadını bilmediği Agop, annesinin amca oğlu Bedros Demirciyanğın ASALA ile ilişkilerini anlattı.

1992 yılında İtalyan polis teşkilatı tarafından hazırlanan bir raporda, PKK örgütünün Türkiye üzerinden Avrupağya uyuşturucu madde kaçırdığı ve BEHüET Cantürkğün de PKK adına uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı yaptığı belirtilmektedir. (Soner Yalçın, Behçet Cantürkğün Anıları s.127,128,254) 
İşte bizim Becoğun ortakları bakalım neler yapmış?

ünce Becoğnun şirket ortakları hakkında kısa bir bilgi vermek gerekir;

Hatta Mega kent üst birliğini daha sonra satmışlardı. Alanlar ise A.P. ve ş.Y. idi. ş.Y. daha sonra bulunarak ifadesi alınmıştı. Ama A.P. çok karanlık biriydi. Yok olmuştu. Bir iz emare dahi bulunamamıştı. Sadece sevgilisi ses sanatçısı dinlenmişti. Onun beyanından adamın silahlı olduğu ve ne iş yaptığı belli olmadığı idi. Ayrıldıktan sonra kendisine ait bir tane bile fotoğraf sevgilisinde bir tane fotoğraf bile bırakmamıştı. Bir söylentiye göre de uyuşturucu ticaretiyle uğraşıyordu.

Akif Barmak ile ilgili sadece İto kayıtlarından yola çıkıldığında aşağıdaki kayıtlara ulaşılmaktaydı acaba Behcet Cantürk ve uyuşturucu parası mı kullanılmıştı?

Bir kooperatifin bu kadar geniş bir yelpaze içinde olmasının manası neydi? Belki de tahkikatın buralara kadar uzaması ve halen İbrahim Genç ve Kamberocaklı gibi kişilere kadar gidilmesi kimi rahatsız etmişti? 

şimdi aşağıdaki şirket ve isimler neyi ifade ediyor bunun yorumunu okuyucuya bırakıyoruz :

195161 / 0 sicil belgeli CANSAN TEKSTİL VE KİMYASAL üRüNLER SANAYİ TİCARET 
ANONİM şİRKETİ adresi: BüYüKDERE CAD. SOMER APT NO.64/10 MECİDİYEKüY, eski yönetim kurulu üyeleri: BEHüET CANTüRK, NİZAMETTİN, CANTüRK, AZET CANTüRK, AKİLE DİLEK ALEV, FELEMEZ CANTüRK, M.CEVDET YARDIM, M.şENER YARDIM, HALİS şANSEüER

Burada adı geçen M.CEVDET YARDIM aynı zamanda bir başka şirkette bakın kimlerle ortaktı? O da Liceğliydi.. Tesadüf olabilir miydi?

4322 / 8 sicil belgeli TASFİYE HALİNDE DAVUT GIDA SANAYİ VE TİCARET ANONİM şİRKETİ adresi: GENüTüRK CAD.DAVUT İş MERKEZİ NO.8/43 LALELİ tel: 02123361129 eski yeni yönetim kurulu üyeler: MEHMET DAVUTOĞLU, İDRİS DAVUTOĞLU, ENGİN DAVUTOĞLU, MEHMET CEVDET YARDIM, AKİF BARMAK, KADRİ BARMAK, ve diğer şirketler de;

234504 / 0 sicil belgeli BARMAK DIş TİCARET-AKİF BARMAK adresi: GENüTüRK CAD.GENüTüRK İşHANI KAT.3 LALELİ tel : 02125193551 

551 / 8 sicil belgeli DAVUT TURİZM İNşAAT SANAYİ VE TİCARET ANONİM şİRKETİ adresi: GENüTüRK CAD.NO.8/6-7 LALELİ yönetim kurulu eski yeni üyeleri: MEHMET DAVUTOĞLU, ADİL DAVUTOĞLU, ENGİN DAVUTOĞLU, AKİF BARMAK, KADRİ BARMAK, NADİRE DAVUTOĞLU, İDRİS DAVUTOĞLU, SüREYYA DAVUTOĞLU

254399 / 0 sicil belgeli GURUR TURİZM-İNşAAT SANAYİ TİCARET ANONİM şİRKETİ adresi: MESİHPAşA CAD.NO.31 LALELİ tel: 02125187328 fax: 02125187327 iş alanı: 69-OTEL, LOKANTA VE EĞLENCE YERLERİ eski yeni yönetim kurulu üyeleri: MEHMET şİRİN AĞAOĞLU, ADİL DAVUTOĞLU, MESUT AĞAOĞLU, AKİF BARMAK, BEHüET AĞAOĞLU, KADRİ BARMAK, MEHMET BARMAK, MEHMET DAVUTOĞLU, RECEP AĞAOĞLU,
234504 / 0 sicil belgeli BARMAK DIş TİCARET-AKİF BARMAK adresi: GENüTüRK CAD.GENüTüRK İşHANI KAT.3 LALELİ tel : 02125193551 

Cumhuriyet Tarihinin en uzun süren ve halen devam eden en büyük yolsuzluğunun soruşturmasında zamanın Jandarma Genel Komutanı E.Orgn.şener Eruygur bizzat destek vermiş ve bizzat ilgilenmiş idi.

Orgn.şener Eruygur

üünkü çalınan sadece şehit kanları ile sulanan, halen buram buram Atalarımızın teri, kanı kokan ve de her karışı için nice yiğitlerin analarından helalleşerek hudut boylarına elinde silahla gittiği vatan borcunu ödemekte olduğunu hatırlar ve bir defa daha minnetlerimizi sunmamız gerektiğine inanan bir komutanımız idi. 

Cumhuriyetimiz bugün olduğu gibi hiç böyle bir tehdit altında kalmamış idi.
İş çok ama çok büyük idi. Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Tiftikçiğye yürekten destek vererek alnından öpmüştü. Zaten bu iş de her babayiğidin harcı değildi.


Togan yayınlarından çıkan Türk İşi Mortgate Kitabımğda da detaylarıyla açıkladığım gibi ortaklarından Akif Barmak Beylikdüzünğde Mega Kent Kooperatifiyle işe başlamıştır.

Bu yolsuzluğa karışan Belediye başkanlarından kimler başbakan ve hangi bakanlar ile DGM tarafından aranırken görüşebiliyordu?

Neden avukat olarak bakanın oğlunu tercih ediyorlardı?

3 Milyon USD teklifi nasıl yapıyorlardı?

Adliyeden hangi hakim ve savcılar bu yolsuzluğa karışmışlardı?

Bu sırlar artık sır değildi.. hepsi yazıldı.. sizde okuyacaksınız..

Ama olayı anlayabilmek ve sır dolu bağları çözebilmek için kitaptan bir bölümü burada aynen belirtmek gerekir:

İlk resmi kayıtta belediye başkanlığının 24.04.1989 tarihli ve bila sayılı fen işleri servisinden çıkan arsa tahsisi hakkında konulu yazsısında SS Evrenkent konutyapı kooperatifi başkanlığına 1 nolu toplu konut bölgesinden D.1.2.3.4.5 ve 6 nolu parseli tahsisi uygun görülmüştür, imza Ali üebi belediye başkanı şeklinde bir yazı ile tahsis yapılmıştı. Sadık Tekin Evren, Esin Evren Erginöz bu kooperatifte miydi? 

Bunlar ümer Paşanın varislerinden Nurettin üzusta nın vekaleti olan avukat ve yakını mıydı? üzallarla ne bağı vardı? Belki de sadece hemşeriydiler. 

Bir vekalette Behçet Cantürkğün avukatı Medet Serhat da vardı. 

Medet Serhat Kars; Iğdır doğumludur. Istanbul Hukuk Fakültesi mezunudur. 1959 yılında karıştığı bir Kürtçülük olayından ötürü 13 Ay tutuklu kalmış, bilehare serbest bırakılmıştır. Yargıtay'ın kararı bozması üzerine 20 gün hapse mahkum olmuştur.
1963 yılında Istanbul'da çıkarttığı "Denge" adlı dergide Kürtçülük prapagondası yaptığı gerekçesiyle tutuksuz olarak yargılanmıştır.

1965 tarihi itibariyle Kürtçü cemiyet kurma suçundan 1 yıl 4 ay hapis cezası almıştır.
1997 yılında Yugoslavya / Zagreb'te yapılan Uluslararası Avukatlar Toplantısı'ndan sonra Moskova'ya giderek Sovyet Komünist Partisi Gençlik Teşkilatı yetkilileriyle Kürtlere ve DDKD'ye yapılacak yardım konusunu görüşmüştür.

1978 tarihinde Celal Talabani paralelinde yurtdışında faaliyet gösteren ittihad-i Vatani Kürdistan isimli örgütün İstanbul Temsilciliği'ne seçilmiştir.

1979 tarihinde yapılan mahalli seçimlerde Kars'tan CHP adayı olmuştur. 

1980 tarihinde geçici üye sıfatıyla TKP'ye katılmıştır.

27.01.1981 tarihinde kominizim ve Kürtçülük prapogandası yaptığı gerekçesiyle tutuklanmış ve 29.01.1981'de serbest bırakılmıştır.

1982 tarih itibariyle Erzurum'da sürdürülen PKK davasının avukatlığını yapmıştır.

Aynı yıl itibariyle Barış Derneği Yönetim Kurulu üyesi olması nedeniyle tutuklanmış, 1983 Kasım ayında serbest bırakılmıştır. - 1984 yılı itibarıyla,uyuşturucu madde kaçakçılığı yaran Behcet Cantürk'ün Avukatıdır.

1990 yılında İstanbulğda Kürt Ulusal Birliği'nin tesis edilmesi, bu meyanda ulusal meclis ile legal siyasi Kürt Partisi kurulması amacıyla oluşturulan "Kürt Halk ve üzgürlük Vakfı"nın kurucuları arasında yer almıştır. 1991 yılı itibarıyla "Barış Komitesi Derneği" sanık vekillerindendir. 

18.19 Aralık 1993 tarihleri arasında Ankara'dan yapılan Demokrasi Partisi (DEP) Kurultayı ile ilgili olarak hazırlanan "Demokrasi Kurultay İçin üağrı" başlıklı bildiri imzalayan şahıslar arasında yer almıştır.

Ekim 1994 tarihinde Ankara DGM'de yargılanan münfesih DEP milletvekillerinin avukatları arasındadır.

12.11.1994 tarihinde İstanbul/Erenköy'deki evinin önünde şoförüyle öldürülmüştür. 

Kaynak: http://www.biyografi.net/

Sadece o değil belki tesadüf ama İl üzel İdarede müfettiş olan ve Ali üebiğnin belediyesini teftişe gelecek olan Celal Behlül de silahla tehdit edilmiş ve teftişten on, on beş gün önce ölmüştü. 

Kalp krizi idi belki.

O dönemde Ahmet üzal da hem üelebi havaalanını hem de Mimarsinan da Emlak bankasının konutlarının arazileriyle ilgileniyordu.

Biz yine Becoğnun ortağından yani Akif Barmakğdan devam edersek bakalım nerelere uzanacağız? 

Beylikdüzüğde kimlerle neler yaşanmış?

Bundan sonra neler yaşandığını olayların kahramanlarından bire bir sizlere aktaracağım..

----------

